# Pyraminx L4E (Last 4 Edges) Recognition & Solving



## Baian Liu (Jul 14, 2010)

http://sites.google.com/site/devastatingspeed/pyraminx/l4e

Any feedback?


----------



## gass (Jul 14, 2010)

Oh great job!
I was actually searching something about it. So it's cool


----------

